

Six years of WPF - balakk
http://www.paulstovell.com/six-years-of-wpf

======
sergiotapia
Nice article, I feel the same way about WPF. It feels like the red headed
step-son of Microsoft.

I used to loathe the idea of becoming a web dev because at that time I only
knew C# and of course ASP.Net webforms. I never liked the idea of having all
sorts of viewstates and whatnot polluting the markup.

Then came MVC and I absolute loved it; something about it clicked in my mind
and I felt right at home. The best part? My MVC knowledge translates easily to
Rails, or CakePHP or pretty much any MVC framework. It's just a matter of
learning how to invoke the HTML helpers and then reading up on specific
differences.

